# Threads not returning to last post read.....



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2012)

I just noticed tonight when I go to a thread, I have posted on previously, the screen does not go to the last post read.... It goes to the top of that page I last visited.... did I do something to change that ???? 

Dave


----------



## linguica (Nov 10, 2012)

Same here???


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine is Dave but I did notice I tried to post some links earlier and they didn't show up as links, I had to click the "link" icon above to make them work.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2012)

If this keeps up, my roller button on the mouse will be worn out.... and so will my finger.... I need my finger for pickin' my nose too....


----------



## smoking b (Nov 10, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> I just noticed tonight when I go to a thread, I have posted on previously, the screen does not go to the last post read.... It goes to the top of that page I last visited.... did I do something to change that ????
> 
> Dave


Mine has been doing that for a couple of days too - even if I click on last post it takes me to the top of the page. I didn't change any settings to cause it to do that either


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 10, 2012)

What browser are you guys using?

I know there have been many problems with IE and this site.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2012)

Google Chrome....  I just had "Social Search" pop up on my computer, don't know where it came from.....  Can't get rid of it.....   Any ideas ??


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm using Chrome also and it's still working for me.

I have never seen anywhere you can change a setting to make it go to where you left off. In fact this is the only forum I've been on that does that, another reason I like SMF so much!


----------



## linguica (Nov 10, 2012)

Clicking on "last post" will take you to the end of the thread.


----------



## linguica (Nov 10, 2012)

Clicking on "last post" will take you to the end of the thread.               Or "go to your last post"


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 10, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Clicking on "last post" will take you to the end of the thread.


Where is that? I don't see it.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2012)

Well [email protected] that was too easy.....  I guess I can learn that trick for now..... what about tomorrow morning.... *RE-TRAINING*..... 

*That didn't work..... last post trick I mean......*


----------



## smoking b (Nov 10, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Clicking on "last post" will take you to the end of the thread.





Smoking B said:


> Mine has been doing that for a couple of days too - even if I click on last post it takes me to the top of the page. I didn't change any settings to cause it to do that either


For some reason that hasn't worked for me either for a couple days


----------



## smoking b (Nov 28, 2012)

Started working normally again for me this morning. Anyone else?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2012)

Back to normal here....


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Same here???


Are things working again for you Paul?


----------

